
The controversy around Tim’s Vermeer is missing the point - avoidboringppl
https://www.leonlinsx.com/tims-vermeer/
======
agent_sim
The Hockney documentary mentioned is fascinating. He shows works where the
painter has reproduced optical effects (ex: depth of field), conclusively
showing that a lens must have been used. Wiki has a good article on the topic:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockney%E2%80%93Falco_thesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockney%E2%80%93Falco_thesis)

~~~
avoidboringppl
What's your take on the pushback against Hockney?

